# Do your Maltese...



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Like to hop or run around like they are racing? Ever since we got Daisy she likes to hop around like a rabbit!  Also she'll just take off running around the living room like a maniac. Do any of yours do the same?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar doesn't really hop, but he does run around like a maniac!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I think Daisy believes that she's a rabbit! :lol:


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

l.e. prances around. she looks like a pony sometimes. it's too cute!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker flies over where the hard floor and the carpet meet..like it is a big space or something lol







..and he runs around the living room too!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Will & Gracie don't act like that, but Brie runs around like a mad dog, hopping and jumping up on the sofa, running along it and jumping off the other end. She'll do this running in a circle. round the coffee table, up on the sofa, off the sofa, etc. She also likes to hop on our walks







Eventually she runs out of energy and plops down and she's out cold


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I wish Daisy would run out of energy sometimes. She's always raring to go. I think she's got an endless supply! :lol:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby runs around with his toys, but he does tend to hop a little when we suggest a ride in the car, then he gets very excited and hops about flicking his tail and tucking his botton under, it looks so funny


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley hops sometimes when we are playing....it is funny!








But he often does the race-track run from room to room...up on the couch...up on the chair...and around and around again!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a suggestion, but if Lacey truly does hop when she runs, have your vet check her knees next time you're there. A hopping gait can be the sign of luxating patellas which are all too common in Maltese and other toy breed dogs.

"Early in the course of the disease, or in mildly affected animals, a hopping or skipping action occurs. This is due to the patella luxating while the dog is moving and by giving an extra hop or skip the dog extends its stifle and is often able to replace the patella until the next luxation, when the cycle repeats." 


http://www.bhejei.com/health-patella.htm


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacey_@Oct 18 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Like to hop or run around like they are racing? Ever since we got Daisy she likes to hop around like a rabbit!    Also she'll just take off running around the living room like a maniac. Do any of yours do the same?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111026*


[/QUOTE]

I thought only chelsey did that. She is a real hopper. She mostly does it when we take the food out or when she goes potty and she is done. I will ask her " all done" and she will start hopping to indicate yes. My husband saw me do that once and said what are you doing. Well making sure she is done. I ask her and she alway reply by doing her little dance. If ther is no dancing then she is not finshed yet. He gave me the blank look







, now he does it too.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Yep, we do the indy 500 too ! :lol: 
outside , inside when ever the mood hits







grouls too, she's such a mean puppy


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Baby Gizmo does the same thing. I love to watch him make a race track out of our living room.







When we take him outside he hops around like a rabbit. It must just be a maltese trait. He also likes to be chased when he is out in the yard. He is just so funny!







My husband said we should have called him Bugsy for Bugs Bunny.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris does that too. She will even "meow" at me when she wants something and I'm not paying any attention to her. She cracks me up...


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 19 2005, 07:51 AM
> *Just a suggestion, but if Lacey truly does hop when she runs, have your vet check her knees next time you're there. A hopping gait can be the sign of luxating patellas which are all too common in Maltese and other toy breed dogs.
> 
> "Early in the course of the disease, or in mildly affected animals, a hopping or skipping action occurs. This is due to the patella luxating while the dog is moving and by giving an extra hop or skip the dog extends its stifle and is often able to replace the patella until the next luxation, when the cycle repeats."
> ...


[/QUOTE]


 She doesn't do it all the time, but I will have him check out her knees. She's always been like this since she was 8 weeks old so I hope it's just her personality.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Tucker also races around the house up the couches and chairs like 100mph, lol. It's so funny to watch him round all the furniture so fast and never runs into anything. I think he also has an endless supply of energy. Sometimes when he does it, it gets quiet for a minute and then here he comes again. (he had to stop and get a drink of water and start all over again. its hilarious!)

Hey Paris, Tuck kinda does a meow type thing when he wants attention too.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

leise is a crazy puppy..

she's always so busy.. chewing biting running hopping..

oh she loves to take her food everywhere when she eats.. :/


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Rosie does that too!!! :lol:


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes, we call it the Izzy 500. She is fast!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Oct 19 2005, 08:52 AM
> *Paris does that too.  She will even "meow" at me when she wants something and I'm not paying any attention to her.  She cracks me up...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
 Oh my gosh Summer is doing that too. she sounds like a little baby crying








and yesterday she barked more than she ever has







She's acting really wierd lately


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Baxter does the 100 yard dash around the living room and down the hall and back again "over and over"!!







It is sooo cute







We have to get out of his way or he runs over us!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella and Harley do figure eights around the furniture all the time, it amazes me how fast they can run, and then how lazy they can be just 2 seconds later.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacey_@Oct 18 2005, 05:43 PM
> *Like to hop or run around like they are racing? Ever since we got Daisy she likes to hop around like a rabbit!    Also she'll just take off running around the living room like a maniac. Do any of yours do the same?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111026*


[/QUOTE]

Im hysterical laughing because Maxi does this also its usually after he does a poop and he comes to tell me and than runs like a mad man in circles i swear i think all our furbabies are related


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Theresa+Oct 21 2005, 08:53 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh Summer is doing that too. she sounds like a little baby crying








and yesterday she barked more than she ever has







She's acting really wierd lately








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111900
[/B][/QUOTE]

Scooby also does that little meow sound if we don't pay attention when he wants something, it's like maybe this will get your undivided and immediate attention.


----------



## Irania (Sep 16, 2005)

Kokomo runs around the house like a nut sometimes too and ALWAYS after a bath. Like she's been set free and hasn't seen freedom in fifty years, lol.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Lucky used to do it as a puppy but not any longer. Mia on the other hand still sometimes hops like a bunny and she would do well on a circus as she can walk on her hind legs is you have a treat in your hand and walk backwards! My daughter calls it "Mia doing the bear walk!"


Every morning they go into what I call crazy clock. They run in circles until they get all tired out. It can get you dizzy if you watch them! I am just amazed at how fast they can also stop on their tracks and change direction and avoid furniture!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I am not so sure about the running around this morning but little Mr. Scooby king of the mess makers has just emptied one of his toy beds out and now I am totally surrounded by squeaky toys







He has retired to his other little bed now and is satisfied that he now has made a great big mess. I am sure he does it so that if I turn on my chair here and go to get up I undoubtedly will step on one of his booby traps and alert him that I have moved


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Bailey used to hop like a rabbit when I first got him, but now he just does it a little when running after a ball. He will race around the table once in awhile.


----------



## dianesand (Oct 23, 2005)

Titi does both! She does the hopping more when she is outside, especially now that it is fall and there are leaves all over.







Then she also runs around like a mad woman!!! She will make figure eights as she runs from the living room to the dining room, looping around the dining room table and the coffee table. :lol:


----------

